# Frontier Camera Housing Panel



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

going to fit another rear view camera, anyone know what holds this panel on apart from the silaflex, it just wont budge ? :? 
Des


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

On my 2005 700 it was just sikaflex, put a sharp knife in between the rear panel and the housing. Dragged around the housing and it eventually came away...
Nothing else was holding it, no screws..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try sawing with a bit of cheese wire rather than a knife. Less likely to slip and scratch the paintwork, and it's the method reccommended by the firm for cutting through the stuff.

It ain't easy though - experience speaking here! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks lads your right it isnt easy ! but ive started so got to finish it, just hope i can keep my cool 8) and dont break it in half :lol:
Des


----------

